# Some Fresh Pizza to Chew On...



## alx (Nov 7, 2009)

Made my usual 4 fresh crusts everytime i run out....






Let these rise another hour plus while doing the leaves....and rolled em out.I then bake each crust 10 minutes and freeze the other 3 for next time...


Here is tonites that i slather in olive oil and crisp 1 minute










Canned 70 quarts of tomatoes from garden and this is a pizza sauce that i reduce the tomato squish and add tons of garlic.

I also add fresh oregano and basil at this point to sauce








Still have fresh bell pepper,olives and onion.I like mozzerela and provolone for the cheese







Looking tasty








Love the pepperoni and its not a buck a side at home....







15 minutes at 450 degrree







Dinner







Little lazy or i could have shown how i make the dough,but oh well.....Slainte....


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 7, 2009)

You work for Digiorno pizza don't You?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks Great...


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2009)

Unbelievable !

BC


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 8, 2009)

No it's not unbelievable it Alex this guy does stuff like this alot here. And he has a sister that competes in chili cook offs on the big scale and then I think you know his brother Rick Bayless. The pizza looks great as usual but those little blak things just don't do it for me. Do you think you can share that recipe for the pizza dough please I don't have one yet.


----------



## rivet (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh Buddy! Man what a pizza-from-the-gods you made, my friend. Outstanding in its freshness and perfectly baked beauty...and any pizza with black olives is instantly on the top 5 on my list!

Good to go, Alex. Major points earned for overall pizza-perfection!

Now you have to share that recipe for the dough....


----------



## alx (Nov 8, 2009)

O.K. mark and john.I will write it up tomorrow.Not as easy as the egg noodles,but not rocket science.

Thanks for compliments-long day and i will post tomorrow


----------



## ronp (Nov 8, 2009)

Great looking pizza there. That's from an ex pizza manager. Peter Piper to be exact. Many years ago.


----------



## gruelurks (Nov 8, 2009)

You never cease to amaze me with your level of dedication to food, growing it, cooking it, processing it, etc... Nice pie, I've recently embarked on a quest to learn how to make a good NY style pizza dough at home. I just need to stop smoking for a couple days first.


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow!!! You got me at the point you added fresh oregano and basil....Please...Could you share your pizza dough recipe?


----------



## treegje (Nov 15, 2009)

follow classes in italy ?LOL
Wow excellent job


----------



## rivet (Nov 15, 2009)

Your pizza looks fantastic, Alex! Wish I could make some over here.....


----------



## fishawn (Nov 15, 2009)

Pro, as usual Alex! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




You got it dialed in Bro!


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice lookin pie Alex. thanks for sharing the Q-view.


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful Alex! Man, I'd like to get your dough recipe and secrets too. Great Idea for making a few extra and freezing them.

The only thing I like better than regular black olives is greek Kalamata olives. YUMMMMMMM!


----------



## fired up (Nov 15, 2009)

I was going to say the same thing lol. Nice job Alex!


----------



## alx (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry folks i forgot about posting the recipe for the dough.

I have to finish doing my leaves,but i will sit down and write it out so folks can understand....I will post in a few hours-I PROMISE !!!

P.S. BBQ ENGINEER Last nights pizza had green olives MMMMMM


----------



## rivet (Nov 15, 2009)

I understand, bud....did my 4th weekend in a row of leaves while smoking the strami! Sycamores are hell. 

Good deal on the olives, Alex- there isn't one we haven't liked over here! Used to buy Spanish Queens and Manzanillas in gallon jars from a place in Toano, VA but they don't carry them anymore.

Looking forward to your recipe~ baking is great in the winter.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 15, 2009)

Hell yeah! Can't go wrong with tons of garlic, the more the merrier.
That is a great looking pizza Alex, I can only imagine how good it must have tasted.

Just finished turning my leaves, most of the leaves came off the trees already, mostly oak and maple, and lots of pine, built a pretty big cage in the gardening spot I will grow in the Summer after this coming one, added organic compost activator so come time to till I should have plenty of good dirt ready to spread.


----------

